# Klasse C Subnetz



## ava99 (2. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,


habe eine Frage bzgl. : Klasse C Netz und deren Subnetz, warum gibt es beim C-Netz keine Subnetzanzahl 128  

Wäre für Hilfe dankbar 

Grüße
ava99


----------



## the-preacher (2. Dezember 2005)

Moinsen,

sind jetzt 128 Subnetze gemeint oder die Subnetmask 255.255.255.128 ?
Bei der Subnetzmaske liegt das an der Binären Umrechnng, das erste und das letzte Subnet fallen immer weg. Wenn bereits zwei wegfallen und nur zwei erstellt wurden, dann geht das halt nicht. 
Genauso ist das mit den IP Adressen, die erste und die letzte fällt weg, weil diese das Netz und die Broadcastadresse darstellen. 

128 Subnetze kann man auch nicht mehr bilden, da dann nurnoch ein Bit für die Hosts in diesem Subnetz möglich wären, NetzID und Broadcast müssen auch noch sein und schon geht das ganze nicht mehr.

Ansonsten empfehle ich an dieser Stelle Supernetting - bzw. Subnetmask auf 16 Bit einkürzen und dann Subnetting betreiben.

Wieviele Subnetze willst Du machen? Was hast Du vor?

Gruß TP

(eigentlich gehört das zu Netzwerke)


----------



## zyclop (1. Mai 2007)

Kann mir jemand das Subnetting richtig erklären Ich verstehe das nicht und im Inet habe keine gute Tuts gefunden.


----------

